# Co2 system



## Kamikaze (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/produc...2873&pcid1=3349

looks ok to me but this is my first one. or does anyone recommend another Co2 system other that this one..thanks


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

it will do, but this is way cheaper http://plantedtank.net/co2.html and the co2 is basically free


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Kamikaze said:


> http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/produc...2873&pcid1=3349
> 
> looks ok to me but this is my first one. or does anyone recommend another Co2 system other that this one..thanks


 It sounded like an interesting concept, so I did some looking around and found this; http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/CO2/electrolysis.html .

Seems most people aren't happy with them. The diy CO2 systems are decent but output can fluctuate and you have to keep ahead of yeast production. The best way is a pressurized CO2 system. You can get this; http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...8&N=2004+113219
and get a small CO2 bottle at a welder supply company for $25-30 more and have a serious system.


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

I like the Carbo Plus unit...

g


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

I have two Hagen systems in my 55g and so far so good.. been in there for almost a year.

Fairly cheap with good output.


----------



## Kamikaze (Apr 5, 2004)

would this one be ok for a 100gal long

trying a semi planted elong tank


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

For a 100g long, it may be cheaper to do a DIY rather than a Hagen. Hagen says to use their system for every 20g, which would be $$ in your case.


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

SharkAquarium said:


> I like the Carbo Plus unit...
> 
> g


 G
how often do you need to replace the carbon block in the carbo-plus unit? and how big of a tank would it be rated for?


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Kamikaze said:


> would this one be ok for a 100gal long
> 
> trying a semi planted elong tank


 You will not need co2 for a semi planted tank. This is the last step after many others for moderate/heavily planted tanks.


----------



## Kamikaze (Apr 5, 2004)

well i changed my mind and was going to make it fully planted..although i don't want a diy system and don't know what co2 system to get because they don't say what tamk size any help on this?..


----------

